# A Cavalcade Of Smiths



## aroma

I started collecting Smiths only about a year ago and to be honest, I hadn't realized quite how good they were. Before that, I'd dismissed them as being cheap and cheerful but the English manufactured ones had very good (if a tad old fashioned) movements. The 19J Imperial movement was very fine and of course went on to be developed into a full 25J Automatic. Quite why Smiths decided to abandon this movement and import Swiss ones is beyond me - they should have concentrated on the prestige end of the market instead of going for volume and low cost. Still, I suppose the outcome would have been the same - they would have been smashed (just like the Swiss watchmakers) when cheap quartz came in from Asia.

Anyway my year of collecting has unearthed some fabulous Smiths watches and I'd like to share them with you:-



All in 9kt gold - Left to right: 1954 A551 (BWC case), 1964 A552 (BWC case), 1956 A560 (Dennison screwback case)



All in 9kt gold - Left to right: 1960 A501 (Smiths case), 1959 I.506 (Dennison screwback case), 1955 A558 (BWC case)



All in 9kt gold - Left to right: 1963 I.507 (Smiths case), 1970 T55x (Shackman case), 1967 Military Issued GS4701 (Smiths case)



All plated cases - Left to right: 1954 A404 Everest (Dennsion screwback case), 1959 A460 Antarctic (Smiths screwback case), 1960 A456 Antarctic (Smiths screwback case)

There were so many models made by Smiths that it would be impossible to collect them all but I think the above represents the brand well - although there are a couple more on the want list.

I'd always be interested in seeing any that other forum members have.

Cheers


----------



## apr-82

Some absolute beauts there!


----------



## luckywatch

Thanks for showing those. I have a 69 G10 but your collection really is a joy to see.

:notworthy:


----------



## pugster

great collection you have , i had a 9ct gold one that i scrapped last year (the caseback split) i still have the movement tho (27c) and im on the lookout for a case to fit it into and get a dial made and it runs fine - maybe i need to talk to roy


----------



## aroma

Thanks guys - the good thing about Smiths is that there are so many potential donor watches out there so there should be no shortage of parts. If you have a split case I'm sure you will find a good case with a scrappy dial but begging to be used.

Sorry for mistake in 3rd row - the GS4701 is of course in stainless steel

Cheers


----------



## aroma

I ought to add that as for the cost of these lovely watches - the plated ones cost as little as Â£50 and the gold ones from Â£166 - they are great value at the moment but there are signs that Smiths are becoming more collectable and we all know what that means. Get in there now whilst the market is forming.

Cheers


----------



## AVO

That is one jaw-dropping collection! I especially like the gold DeLuxe (2nd row, left) and the steel Everest (bottom row, left) but congratulations on all of them.

I've had one for a couple of months now, bought from a member on here: this is my 1964 9ct Astral.


----------



## Littlelegs

Great collection that. Can't wait for the day mine returns from Roy. Just the problem of a replacement balance staff to resolve...( oh and the replacement arrow head 2nd hand. Here it is as sent to Roy. Apologies for the poor pic.

It's a Denison case but other than that I've no idea.


----------



## no8yogi

1954 A404 Everest (Dennsion screwback case) this one is on a really nice strap, what lug width is it? and what is that strap and more importantly where can I get one!


----------



## Guest

Absolutely amazing collection. Many thanks for sharing those photos with us!


----------



## aroma

Hi Littlelegs,

If that's a Dennison case then it will be an Imperial model I.505 in a Dennison 2 piece clip back case - reference 12373. As I said, there are plenty of donors out there and a full movement can be had for Â£30 so hands shouldn't be a problem. I learned a few basic watch repairing skills - changing dials/hands is relatively easy


----------



## Littlelegs

Thanks for the info aroma.

It is a denison gold 2 piece clip back case. It went to a local watch place for service with its arrowhead hand, running erratically and came back with a different hand and not running at all. It's at Roy's for a fettle. Hopefully back soon. Sentimental value as it was my great aunts then my mums.

Cheers

Jamie


----------



## AVO

aroma, the other thing that jumps out is you seem so well informed about the brand. Info I've found has often been sketchy, Are you prepared to divulge your sources? :buba:


----------



## Stinch

Lovely collection aroma. I have a Smiths pocket watch which doesn't appear to have ever been used.


----------



## Julian Latham

I have a small collection of 'Made in England' Smiths ...

http://i82.photobuck...es/IMGP2216.jpg

... most are 'ordinary' Delux & Astral models, but I do have a couple that are quite rare - the Astral Diver in the photograph above and ....

http://i82.photobuck...es/IMGP2306.jpg

http://i82.photobuck...es/IMGP2309.jpg

http://i82.photobuck...es/IMGP2321.jpg

.... a stainless steel cushion cased Astral with a hacking movement similar to that used in the military model.

I understand that Smiths, unexpectedly, dropped manufacture and development of their own movements in favour of Swiss made movements.

Julian (L)


----------



## scottswatches

nice collections.

I only have one Smiths left, but i have never seen another diver like this before. Anyone else got one?


----------



## aroma

Hi no8yogi,

The Dennison screwback cases are all 18mm lug width and getting a bund strap for that A404 wasn't a problem. The Smiths cased screwbacks (A460 and A456) are allways 16mm lug width and that is an issue - the only place I have found for 16mm bund straps is in the US but they are very quick and relatively cheap (I think around Â£15 for black or brown bunds). Both my A460 and A456 are now on bund straps and really look the business. Try ebay search for 16mm bund straps.

Cheers


----------



## aroma

Hi AVO,

Self taught really - I knew relatively little about Smiths until last year. My main interest in watches is in Dennison cased examples and after collecting several Dennison Omegas, I sort of strayed into Smiths (Dennison cased Smiths watches - and many others of course)

Julian Latham (above) sent me an article which was very good (written by David Penney if I remember rightly) and I bought the book 'Smiths Watches' by (believe it or not) Barrie Smith. It is basically a compilation of yearly catalogues but it gives all the model numbers and a lot of other good info.

I just liked the fact that Smiths watches represent a 100% English made, English cased and English designed watch - from the days when we used to make things!!

Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A superb collection of Smiths on show, I`ve only got this pair...

*Smiths Imperial, Cal0104 19 Jewels, c1960.*



I got it from a junk shop in the `90s for under a tenner 

*Smiths Empire, 5 Jewel `TY` movement? `Made In Gt Britain` at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales, circa mid 1950s*


----------



## inskip75

Excellent collection - I've just the one- my grandfathers retirement watch


----------



## aroma

Hi inskip75,

That is a lovely 'standard issue' British Rail retirement/long-service Smiths - I reckon it's a Dennison 12858 clipback and with that 'linen' dial with 'shockproof' on it, it must be from around late 50s to very early 60s (say 1958 to 1961).

Hi mach 0013137,

That Imperial is a model i.301 in gold plate with a stainless steel clipback - they were made from 1958 to 1961. The Imperial is a lovely movement and they wind as smooth as silk compared with the DeLuxe and Astral models.

Cheers


----------



## inskip75

hi aroma,

thanks for the info - he retired in 1965 I think, and lived on 'til he was 93 - a good innings


----------



## no8yogi

Here is mine, an odd purchase for me as I dont like roman numerals or fancy hands, but this was a completely unmolested item and came with (what he said) was the original box. One owner from new in 1972 other than that I know nothing about it so any info would be nice



Untitled by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr



Untitled by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr


----------



## cutandpaste

I've got a Smith Astral similar to that of Inskip75, which I've just had serviced.

The crown has been replaced which is a shame, as it had a lower profile before.

I'll get a photo up later today.

They have a great aesthetic, Smiths watches, and it isn't too expensive to start a little collection.

Aroma's military issued one looks top notch as well.


----------



## Alex.m

WOW ! What a collection. I have 2 Smiths watches. It seems all of us collectors of mechanical watches have a Smiths or 2. I have learnt a lot from your superb posts. Thank you for sharing.


----------

